# Good God!



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*Good God!!!!!!!!*

Did you all just see that? I'm speechless!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

RedMenace said:


> Did you all just see that? I'm speechless!


I saw it.....un-friggin-believable!!!!
I'm going out for a ride now.....and then watch it at twice more today(damn you,OLN!!!)


----------



## Smaug (Jun 29, 2004)

RedMenace said:


> Did you all just see that? I'm speechless!



I'm STUNNED. That was AMAZING!

The guy is a freaking animal.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

*I started to yell at 300 meters.*

The wife started on the final straight.

The call was going to Kloden, but when I saw 300 I said "there's a long way yet!"

I was speechless at the end, unless you consider "YAHHHHAHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!" to be speech. Damn!


----------



## Phippy (Jun 1, 2004)

My jaw dropped to the floor as well.


----------



## jaybag (Jan 24, 2002)

I was bummed when Kloden broke out. Holy crap, I have butterflies right now.


----------



## CU155 (Mar 19, 2004)

*ahahahahahaha!!!!*

installment 4 in the arse kicking workshop


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah this Tour sucks ;O)


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Live Steam said:


> Yeah this Tour sucks ;O)


Live steam......you forgot to flag your sarcasm. I can't wait to see how many people jump on "this sucks" train


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's my flag [ ;O) ] I am sure even the dense one's get it :O)


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*Wow, the drugs have really been working*



the mayor said:


> Live steam......you forgot to flag your sarcasm. I can't wait to see how many people jump on "this sucks" train


this past week!

(Wait for it).

IT'S SARCASM!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Live Steam said:


> Here's my flag [ ;O) ] I am sure even the dense one's get it :O)


I guess you have more faith in mankind than I do ;^D...and I'm not being sarcastic :^O


----------



## randyg (Jul 7, 2004)

Maybe what Lance needed last year was a book accusing him of doping and a former American pro racer dissing him.   

I cannot wait to get home to watch today's stage. Of course, after my regular Thur. evening ride!!  

Randy


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

RedMenace said:


> Did you all just see that? I'm speechless!



I guess his "Woops did I just sprint?" at the T-d-Georgia was just a trial run. Pity he couldn't have led Floyd out for a much-deserved win.


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

*Unbelievable...*

...really. 

I'm still in shock, actuallly. I thought Klöden had it!
Listen, I'm not Lance's #1 fan (not a hater either), but my hat goes off to him.
In the TDG it was "interesting", but this performance was almost Hinault/Badger-like.

Yikes!

Forget about those Italian sprint train finishes. This year's mountain top finishes and sprints (SPRINTS?!) are far more interesting.

Man, this year's Tour SUCKS!!!*

[*yeah, more of the sarcasm – it's this threads bread & butter]


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

*Holy Floyd!*

Which was more amazing, Floyd leading all the way up the Fry or Lance's spring?

T-Mobile has to be so demorilized now, they should have a USPS picture burning ceremony with Mayo and Heras!


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> I guess his "Woops did I just sprint?" at the T-d-Georgia was just a trial run. Pity he couldn't have led Floyd out for a much-deserved win.


Tour de Georgia? Didn't you hear that it didn't count? There wasn't any real competition (read: good Europeans) there. I mean, really, the field there was practically a bunch of grandmothers in wheelchairs. Besides, the sprint there was just a lucky break - really wasn't a sprint at all. Lance didn't win it, it was just that everybody else fell off or was too incompetent to time their sprint right. There's no way Armstrong wins a sprint in Europe against some real competitors.

Just check the forum archives and you can learn all this kind of valuable stuff.


----------



## pugdog1 (Mar 23, 2004)

Imagine what Lance could do if he was shaggin J-Lo!


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*You're wrong! How could you be so stupid!*



633 said:


> Tour de Georgia? Didn't you hear that it didn't count? There wasn't any real competition (read: good Europeans) there. I mean, really, the field there was practically a bunch of grandmothers in wheelchairs. Besides, the sprint there was just a lucky break - really wasn't a sprint at all. Lance didn't win it, it was just that everybody else fell off or was too incompetent to time their sprint right. There's no way Armstrong wins a sprint in Europe against some real competitors.
> 
> Just check the forum archives and you can learn all this kind of valuable stuff.


There were good riders in Georgia who knew perfectly well how to sprint. You're just an arrogant ... uh, what? ... Oh ... I see ... sarcasm again ... never mind.


----------



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

pugdog1 said:


> Imagine what Lance could do if he was shaggin J-Lo!


nothing against Sheryl, but if he were doing J-Ho he'd be too tired to pull up to the starting line


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

pugdog1 said:


> Imagine what Lance could do if he was shaggin J-Lo!


It wouldn't be a factor.....they would have got married and divorced on a rest day...and still have time to re-hook up with Cheryl.


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

You guys have smoked too much EPO  Sheryl Crow is way hotter than J. Lo. And besides, who hasn't done J. Lo?  

*Sir Mix A Lot voice on*

I doooooooooooooooon't like big butts and I can not lie

*Sir Mix A Lot voice off*


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*sarcasm aside*

Lance wasn't 'sprinting against the top Europeans today'. It was a great sprint today but it wasn't against the likes of McEwen, Petacchi, Zabel etc...so there is a huge difference between today and the TdG. Granted he beat a sprinter (Ivan Dom) with Euro potential (TdG) but regardless we won't likely se LA wind it up with the Green Jersey contenders. Even this years pip for whatever place against O'Grady was not a traditional sprint finish. 
Regardless, DAMN! and who said "last year was an anomoly, he'll come back with a vengeance in 2004 and use his detractors as fuel for his already over competitive fire?"
oh yeah
Me, and yes I'm gloating
sorry but I took a load of heat from all the naysayers as far back as August.(yes this post runs year round)
sorry I'm not even an LA homer just a guy who watches bike racing with a 'neutral eye'
and it was obvious. Marriage on the rocks, injuries followed by Roberto Heras defection, donuts and beer and 'the book'. Once again as Mr Heras so eloquently put it after his transfer
and I paraphrase, " People are forgetting he and the team had a bad year and he still won the Tour".


----------



## ParticleMan (Nov 19, 2002)

what a gift from kloden!


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

*"Gift"?!*



ParticleMan said:


> what a gift from kloden!


More like. "What a SPANK from Armstrong."


----------



## pugdog1 (Mar 23, 2004)

the mayor said:


> It wouldn't be a factor.....they would have got married and divorced on a rest day...and still have time to re-hook up with Cheryl.


That is the thing about J-Lo:

1. She does them all - publically.
2. All of the guys want and do anything to get her back.
3. None of her guys EVER has anything bad to say about her

Crow is a top shelf champ also!


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

wongsifu_mk said:


> More like. "What a SPANK from Armstrong."


I think that was all about "F-you guys for not letting Floyd go and take a stage he deserved."


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

*Agreed...*



jm3 said:


> I think that was all about "F-you guys for not letting Floyd go and take a stage he deserved."


...but also, perhaps, he was still pissed at the German fans who spit on him yesterday and wanted to take it out on the nearest German. Ouch.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

glorious


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*but wait*

these comments are insinuating that LA uses these things for fuel to his fire?

sorry, just me gloating again.

where are all the SOB's I've been arguing with all season?
(looking for a HUMBLE PIE album to play while they eat CROW (not Cheryl) washed down with a glass of SOUR GRAPE juice)
can you tell I'm doing a jig?


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*oh oh, dq'd,....*



mohair_chair said:


> glorious


Both hands must remain on the bars in a sprint.

(feeble attempt at sarcasm)

I'll get to watch it tonight hopefully at the LBS afterhours on the replays. Only place I've been able to get to with OLN tv.


----------



## theFE (Jul 10, 2004)

Good stage ending. I'm sure Lance will give Floyd the yellow anyways.


Too bad for Kloden. However, I was with him when he pushed the German fan off the road when they were coming up to the end. Crowd control = stiff arm.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

*Hey MC*



mohair_chair said:


> glorious



Where did you get the image?


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

RedMenace said:


> Did you all just see that? I'm speechless!


I don't understand why Kloden gifted the stage to Armstrong like that. Was it because winning would have been taking more time away from his leader, JU? By gifting the stage, he gave 8 seconds back to JU. Very classy move by Kloden. ; )


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

>>In the TDG it was "interesting", but this performance was almost Hinault/Badger-like<<<


Hinault told Lance on the podium today, "Perfect, no gifts" ..about time he got a killer instinct like Merckx and Hinault


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

slamy said:


> >>In the TDG it was "interesting", but this performance was almost Hinault/Badger-like<<<
> 
> 
> Hinault told Lance on the podium today, "Perfect, no gifts" ..about time he got a killer instinct like Merckx and Hinault


I seem to remember Hinault getting the better end of a "gift" from Lemond on the L'Alpe' D'Huez stage of the '86 tour. He seemed happy enough about the gift in the HUGE Campy poster that his hanging in my garage.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*stiff arm*

after all the insanity of the crowds, it was nice to see a rider "give back" to the fans that are crossing the line... 

"outta my way, junior"



theFE said:


> Too bad for Kloden. However, I was with him when he pushed the German fan off the road when they were coming up to the end. Crowd control = stiff arm.


----------



## spankdoggie (Feb 13, 2004)

RedMenace said:


> Did you all just see that? I'm speechless!


Same here. I couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The Human G-Nome said:


> Where did you get the image?


The official Tour de France website. www.letour.com


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*L'Alpe' D'Huez stage of the '86 tour*

was a paltry gift from Lemond compared to the 85 Yellow Jersey. how soon they forget


----------



## Hollis (Feb 28, 2004)

*My Questions:*

Was Kloden taking a Nap?
Couldn't he hear the air rushing by him?
I was wiggling & leaning in my chair, my body english obviously helped Lance  

and as far as the J-Lo vs Crow...
Older women know *Thangs* & have more experience!!!


----------



## Gator (Mar 14, 2002)

LOVED that. Pretty risky move for someone that high in GC though, big DQ/push back risk.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> was a paltry gift from Lemond compared to the 85 Yellow Jersey. how soon they forget


I am with you art. I was called a lance fanboy many times in the last few months. I don't worship him, but I did know he was going to win. It is odd we haven't seen the likes of Utahcraighopper in recent weeks...er...since the tour started. He was the biggest finger pointer. I knew someone would have to beat him, rather than he lose. Nobody expected what happened at all. I would also like to give props to the person who the week before the tour predicted he had worked out his new weapon...the sprint. We all bashed him and said he would never compete with Mcewen or Zabel, but low and behold he was speaking of the mountain sprint! Don't know if it was accidental or prophecy, but that is his new trick. Beat them at the line.


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*I just have 4 words to say:*

*Beware the f&^*#$g CYCLISM*!!!!!!

The peloton would have done well to listen to Jason Lee......


----------

